# Assembled My New Masterbuilt



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

I went and bought the Masterbuilt Bullet 1650 watt Smoker. 
Often these smokers sell for $69.00 or $59.00.. I saw some at the local HD and had to pull the trigger at a sale price if $29.00 . I bought a $7.00 2 year replacement warranty for the heck of it.
I got the bullet to replace the ECB for a while. I guess I wanted to try out an electric type smoker and get some experience messing with one like that. 
  Being an analog controlled device won't be so much set and forget. The low to high will be changing due to weather conditions and the size of or amount of food to smoke. 
 Wood chips or chunks will burn different in this smoker than the charcoal ECB.
This Masterbuilt is not a totally enclosed unit and has a small 1/2" or so gap all the way around it's heat shield under the double round heating elements that the charcoal pan sits just inside of..
The charcoal pan has 3 feet to elevate it off the elements and they keep it centered. 
A water pan rests about 3 inches above the chip pan and is about the same diameter as the water pan used in the ECB. This water pan is however not as deep as the ECB pan. About 2/3 of the water volume it will hold.

The entire Masterbuilt bullet smoker seems close to the old Brinkmann's dimensions, however, the body of the Masterbuilt is about 3 inches shorter. 
The steel thickness is a bit thinner than what the ECB is made of. It's not as heavy duty in the lid thickness either. Close in size of the lids though. 
This Masterbuilt comes with nice heavy plastic handles and a huge top vent. The thermometer is removable in the dome. 
I did stick the thermometer in my oven to check the accuracy of it. 
Have to admit.. Oven set at 275 and the Masterbuilt thermometer read 275 along with my regular oven thermometer next to it on the same rack.
At least the dome temp it shows will be pretty close to actual temp there. 
 During the assembly I kept wanting to grab the RTV sealant to put on all the holes before I screwed everything down. I refrained from bothering since this is not controlled by intake dampers at all. 
There is a bunch of sticky coating in the lid and inside the body of this bullet. The inside of the lid and barrel are not painted except for some overspray from factory paint job.. So the initial seasoning period hopefully gets all that crap off the inside. 
The manual calls for 3 hours hi heat with the last 45 minutes using wood chips.
 Supposedly this smoker can go to 400° on full boogie. 
It comes with a useless 6 foot power cord so I have to go buy another extension for it..
Apartment has no outside plug. 
You need a cord rated for 1875 watts 15 Amp. Some cords you can get are 14/3 or 14 gauge and some are 12 gauge cords rated 15 Amp and 1875 watt.
I need a 15 or 25 footer.  $20 added to my purchase I guess.
This smoker comes with a heavy duty plastic scoop for adding wood chips . Pretty nice. The door for your access to the water and chips is smaller than what it could be. It opens the same way as a WSM door.. Just kind of hangs there with no hinges. 
The lid hass kind of a  sloppy fit to it.. There us no need to seal the lid for temp control reasons.. So we will have to see how much it leaks. It doesn't fit into the body but rather rests on the body with a good sized flat rim. 
A plus about the lid is that it has a tab just inside that is for hooking on the body rim to rest it there and you don't have to set it on the ground as you tend to food. 
I'm going to put pics on in some orderly fashion for anyone thinking of buying this model.
The racks are actually 1/4 inch bigger diameter than the ECB racks. Smoker barrel is just under the 17" Mark. Racks are 15 3/4". The space between racks is   5 1/2" ... The top rack to just about to touch the under part of the lid is about the same amount of space. 
Not room for a big turkey on the top rack.  The legs on this Masterbuilt bullet are real stable and heavy duty. Platform pads give the legs great stability. 
Can't wait to fire this thing up..
Need the extension cord and a day off.. 
Give this a . 4 out of 5 so far. Can't beat this deal for $29.00


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

I would add that the metal rod on this temp dial is also a probe that is in the smoker an inch or two and transmits to cycle on the heat as needed


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

Sounds like a "Sore D*** Special".....You just can't beat it!
We don't have any in store near me and if I want to order one they're $60 delivered :(


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Sounds like a "Sore D*** Special".....You just can't beat it!
> We don't have any in store near me and if I want to order one they're $60 delivered :(


Yeah.. regular price is $79 and a good sale would be $59 . I don't think I would pay over $49.00 for one myself.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

Buying the $7 replacement warranty is good ju-ju,this means it will last forever...that'd be my luck anyway.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 29, 2017)

I think I messed up buying that though.. it's for items $25-$50 and they replace it.. But on sale $30 it's more than HALF OFF!  Lol 

They may not replace it if the new one cost $59.00


----------



## motocrash (Nov 29, 2017)

I would think they would have to.A replacement is a replacement.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 29, 2017)

Well Johnny for $29 its pretty hard to lose.
Keep us posted.
Gary


----------



## phatbac (Nov 30, 2017)

Congrats on the new smoker. 
Im sure you will posting pic of some good Q from it!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 30, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Well Johnny for $29 its pretty hard to lose.
> Keep us posted.
> Gary





phatbac said:


> Congrats on the new smoker.
> Im sure you will posting pic of some good Q from it!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Should be fun to learn this style smoker. 
I think it will be good for crisping chicken skin since they say it can do 400°. 

Will get a cord and season it this weekend and check to see what it can do as far as low and hi temps.. See if chunks will work too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 30, 2017)

29.00 you could easily spend that on liquid refreshments. Good luck and keep us posted on how it performs.

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Nov 30, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> 29.00 you could easily spend that on liquid refreshments. Good luck and keep us posted on how it performs.
> 
> Chris



Will do....Other people can get an idea of this product  by checking this thread out.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 1, 2017)

1st smoke will be a 9.55 lb butt I'm going to do tomorrow..






Some Canadian bacon in the brine soon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Weather says 35 ° outside while I just start my break-in seasoning of the new Masterbuilt.
I put the probe on the top grate at 9 a.m. to watch the temp in there. It's on full heat right now while this thing hopefully burns off the factory new smell crud. 

In 7 minutes this thing was at 250°


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

After 15 minutes in the mid 30s outside with no wind it reached over 300° to about 320 and kicked off. Temps dove down to 245° and started to slowly climb back up..
I'm sure because there is no water in the pan, wood in the chip pan or food on the rack and the temp outside is so chilly that it will have issues keeping put.
It seems to have settled in at 255 now.
30 minutes in...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Tripped the breaker on my living room line. The dogs space heater and my tv going with the 1650 watt Masterbuilt didn't last more than 45 minutes all going at once. :mad:

Plugged it in on another line in the kitchen with its own breaker . Just don't run the garbage disposal and the dishwasher o_O


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

An idea of dome temp reading and grate level










Both seem close to each other


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Less draw on this electrical line now has the temp increasing I think..
275 degrees steady.
Still 37° outside here.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

At 11:10 a.m. 285° I added a heaping scoop of scrap from  the bottom of the bag of chunks. It was a little difficult to get all the stuff in at once. Maybe a smaller load would be easier. I also added in a chunk , to see how they will burn over time. Vent on top cracked about probe wire thickness. Temp drop of 10 degrees over about 30 seconds with the door open. So I'm seeing smoke already.

And as I expected, smoke from the top door area and a bit around the lid in places.
Hmm.. Wonder if the ECB lid fits ? . Lol              
Have to get some gasket stuff some day.
The lid was actually stuck down when I tried to lift it. Stuck down real good. I guess the junk heated and got sticky under the lip.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

The therm on my WSM was fairly accurate when new.Now it's a crapshoot.Sometimes it's spot on and sometimes off up to 60 degrees :confused:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

motocrash said:


> The therm on my WSM was fairly accurate when new.Now it's a crapshoot.Sometimes it's spot on and sometimes off up to 60 degrees :confused:


This is not over 290 today but I didn't think it would be since it's been in mid 30s weather.
I need to get my pork butt on soon. It's not going to be done by 10 pm ..  :Dlol


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

The chunk and slivers all done in 45 minutes.. 
The underside of this lid is just covered with liquefied few in going to have to clean out somehow..

Oh well.. Will see..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

It's gonna be breakfast PP for you.I _give _2hrs/lb for larger ones like yours.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

I stuck it on at 12:30
Here is the foil I put down on the shield and on the wood chip pan.
I added charcoal pieces and one wrapped up chunk with a few holes in the foil.. few small chunks to start. 227° now..
I also removed the water pan.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

She looks purdy raw.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Great TBS from this thing. Might be the wrapped up chunk working now.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

motocrash said:


> She looks purdy raw.


That's because the pic was at 12:30 when I put it on. Lol Its 1:30 now.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

I meant pretty in the raw state.....Nice rub job


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I meant pretty in the raw state.....Nice rub job


Have a pan on the rack below because I want smoke on the under side too..
The drippings that Fall into that pan will all be no good and the sugar burns on the bottom of the pan.  At about 6 hours of smoke I will put the meat in another pan to save some of the drippings and also use that pan to tightly cover the meat with foil to get through stall.. 
The smoker is staying perfectly between 230 and 235 . I just removed the wrapped up chunk and it was all charcoal in a nice block.. I put in 2 fresh whole charcoals and 2 smaller chunks all wrapped together in foil.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Sweet,holding temp nice-same as I shoot for 235-250.I do same with pan but pour out dregs and reuse same pan.Sounds like you have good smoking weather there today.About same as here.Tomorrow is supposed to be nice here also - mid 50's,calm wind and sunny


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colours from our sight.
Red is grey and yellow white.
But we decide which is right.
And which is an illusion?

How's it coming along?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
> Removes the colours from our sight.
> Red is grey and yellow white.
> But we decide which is right.
> ...


Lmao at Moody Blues tune..

Haha..

It's 7 hours and I just went out and stuck a probe in the meat. it's 189 now so not sure if it's going to be in a stall now or what..
I put the meat in a new clean pan with just a little fat I saved from the drip pan.
Drip pan is trashed from burnt sugar caked on..
I will monitor the IT for a few and see if it's moving ..
Umm.. I haven't cranked up heat yet or covered it.
Here is the drip pan..  The non bone side feels close to probe tender.. The bone side does not feel close to being done yet.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Went and bought some more cider vinegar for a sauce..
Using onion and smashed minced garlic.
Probably cup and a half vinegar and a cup of mustard and  1/2 cup ketchup or less.. some tomato paste and brown sugar.. a tad of molasses and some cayenne.. a little pepper flakes perhaps.. 
Cook it at a simmer 10 minutes.. may need thickening .. I will use a spoon of corn starch.. adjust salt n pepper.. adjust tang and sweetness.. Have honey etc..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Gettin' all Virginia/Carolina with the sauce,I likey!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah.. like a bit of vinegar and tomato based with a tad heat and sweet..

This thing is in a stall.. yep.. Still 189 ° after I bumped it up to 275° in the chamber 35 minutes ago..
I could finish this in my oven I guess.. It's free to cook it with the gas oven.. Electric costing me. Lol
Just as I thought.. took time to check every area.. It's going in the oven covered in the pan.. looks good though.. That bark tastes good.. :p


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like the bark would taste good! I have to figure out what sauce to make.I can't get my fave anymore around here locally and it's made in Richmond!  Sauer's


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Looks like the bark would taste good! I have to figure out what sauce to make.I can't get my fave anymore around here locally and it's made in Richmond!  Sauer's


I came real close to spending some change on the bottled stuff.. I saw Stubbs brand and that Bone Suckin Sauce in my meat market.. was some other ones like from Mississippi and Kansas.. gourmet restaurant ones.. Haha.. I can make some though.. much cheaper and can control the flavor .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 2, 2017)

Looks like I'm at the finish line zone here.. 
7.5 hours at 230 and then a couple hours at 275° in the oven.. covered in foil for a couple hours does speed it up a bit..


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2017)

Sweet.  That new smoker worked good.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 2, 2017)

Yeah Adam,I'll bet he names it the ECM...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)

Was so late I didn't have my sauce made yet.. Lol I'm making sauce today and going to buy buns to share this at work in a crock pot tomorrow at work.


c farmer said:


> Sweet.  That new smoker worked good.





motocrash said:


> Yeah Adam,I'll bet he names it the ECM...



So the ECM's first cook was a success. The thing works in mid 30s weather and cooked a pork butt all day maintaining 230-235 for 8 hours and formed a nice bark.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

HAH! KNEW IT! PP looks mighty fine for an "electrified" product :D


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> HAH! KNEW IT! PP looks mighty fine for an "electrified" product :D



You can have credit as 1st to say ECM . I will make it famous :cool:


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Just wait till you see Beatrice.She is at 167 IT now and has an amazing bark(ascertained by peeking through the top vent).5.5 hrs in...I think she might be in a stall.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Just wait till you see Beatrice.She is at 167 IT now and has an amazing bark(ascertained by peeking through the top vent).5.5 hrs in...I think she might be in a stall.



Lol Beatrice.. :rolleyes:


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

You haven't read of Beatrice Butt? You're behind the times bro


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> You haven't read of Beatrice Butt? You're behind the times bro



Lol..  I will go read it..
My recipe for the sauce.. I mix half in and leave half out for people that like more.


1 1/2 cups cider vinegar

1 cup yellow or brown mustard

1/2 cup ketchup

1/3 cup packed brown sugar

2 garlic cloves, smashed

1 teaspoon kosher salt

1 teaspoon cayenne

1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Pan drippings from the pork


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks man,I made one last night that is very similar minus the garlic.I bet it would be righteous with roasted garlic!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 346446


So _THAT's _what they look like when you put them under a broiler :p


----------



## dr k (Dec 3, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Thanks man,I made one last night that is very similar minus the garlic.I bet it would be righteous with roasted garlic!


Spreadable roasted garlic!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Hell to the YEAH!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## motocrash (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice Johnny!


----------



## tallbm (Dec 4, 2017)

Ok the real question now is how do you plan to incorporate the mailbox mod and the AMNPS so you don't have to baby sit it :D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Ok the real question now is how do you plan to incorporate the mailbox mod and the AMNPS so you don't have to baby sit it :D


I can see the looks on the faces of the apartment complex staff now with "_That Contraption" _set up in the courtyard.:eek:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

tallbm said:


> Ok the real question now is how do you plan to incorporate the mailbox mod and the AMNPS so you don't have to baby sit it :D



ok...I Been measuring stuff for sealing this thing up and adding intake vents ..  mailbox mod into the bushel basket.. 
It's in the works..  these legs I can move to the basket also.. hehehe..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Did you polish/turtle wax that smoker?:D
BTW- I think the PP was better tonight than last after sitting in the fridge in a ziplock bag.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Mine had all the fat mixed in the sauce.. I usually get the fat separated out but people said they like it in the sauce.. Was rolaids time last night.. But it was good today.. everyone loved it at work.. good with the coleslaw too.. $19.00 with 32 buns and the homemade sauce and Coleslaw I did. Cheap lunch or snack for 20 people..

Not many people can get smoked pulled pork here. It's usually just done in a crock pot.. So smoked is a treat.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

I bet they love you at work man.You probably have enough employee of the month certificates to paper a wall :)


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I bet they love you at work man.You probably have enough employee of the month certificates to paper a wall :)


Haha..  I get along good.. they like my cheesecake I do for birthdays..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> ok...I Been measuring stuff for sealing this thing up and adding intake vents ..  mailbox mod into the bushel basket..
> It's in the works..  these legs I can move to the basket also.. hehehe..
> 
> 
> ...


_Lookey here yungun,hand me that thar ol warsh tub an bailin twine then go unscrew the McCoy's mailbox from their tree...We a gonna make some bacon! _
What's the outside lip diameter on those tubs?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Lol.. youze Hatfields bess stay outta my wash tub pile.. I'm fixing to use them thar tubs fur fixin up my hootch machine..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Them tubs is purty nare 17 inches at the top. Whilst the ECM is 16.75:D

Daaaaah Gummit!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

motocrash said:


> _Lookey here yungun,hand me that thar ol warsh tub an bailin twine then go unscrew the McCoy's mailbox from their tree...We a gonna make some bacon! _
> What's the outside lip diameter on those tubs?



To big fur one of dem gull dirn mini smokers.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah,kind of a strange size to fit a top or bottom to.Fit 2 together? One upside down on top of the other...


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

The Masterbuilt fits about 1inch down from the top of the tub rim.. it needs a gasket to make it a sealed fit for sure.. As both of the diameters are uneven to fit as they are without a seal of some kind.
I checked fit before adding the legs on the masterbuilt to see if it worked..
I think a mailbox mod could be added to that tub and the masterbuilt could sit in there over the mailbox mod hose. Also can add a Weber vent to the tub .

The Masterbuilt is so light that no legs would be needed to stabilize it on that tub at all.  
Couple hook latches of some kind maybe to secure the body to the tub evenly..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Sounds good/promising.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Fun cheap entertainment..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Check this out.He has another thread that he insulates the smoker and preps it for cold duty in both senses.He's using a hotplate from wallyworld.Probably gonna do something like this for cold/warm duty on the Baby WSM and run the cord through an existing vent hole.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/in...ready-to-build-first-pid.270348/#post-1773815


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Can register this ECM and get inducted into the ECM Hall of Fame maybe?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Register it.I did on my 14 WSM. Warranty is probably no good if not registered.


----------

